# Skunks!



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been in thoughts about having a skunk for a while, but it is DEFINATELY not something I want to rush into. I have found a breeder who breeds for demand (there's still a waiting list) and he has reccomended I meet a skunk first. He has invited me to meet his, unfortunately he's in Bristol and I'm in Merseyside which is a lil far to go just for a skunk play! :lol2:


Sorry if I'm being cheeky :blush: But is there anyone closer to me who may consider me meeting a skunk to get an idea of these animals before buying one? I'm pretty confident I can provide their needs, as I'm at home a lot. But one thing I don't want to happen is to buy one, and realise later to the skunks expense that they are different to what I had imagined. I have heard they are destructive, but are very rewarding animals to own. 

I also have a lot more research to do, so if anyone could spare some time over PM/msn about them that would be fabulous!


Sorry if my request was a lil cheeky peeps, but I do think it was a good idea suggested by the breeder, unfortunately it's just too far for me to travel (I don't drive, so would have to do public transport and hotel) for a quick skunk play lol. I may end up having to do this but it would be great if someone closer could help out. I'm very serious about these little guys, but as I say I don't want to risk buying a skunk and then maybe having to rehome the poor thing if they really weren't for me and didn't know what to expect.

Thanks  Jess x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

love_reptiles said:


> I've been in thoughts about having a skunk for a while, but it is DEFINATELY not something I want to rush into. I have found a breeder who breeds for demand (there's still a waiting list) and he has reccomended I meet a skunk first. He has invited me to meet his, unfortunately he's in Bristol and I'm in Merseyside which is a lil far to go just for a skunk play! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm being cheeky :blush: But is there anyone closer to me who may consider me meeting a skunk to get an idea of these animals before buying one? I'm pretty confident I can provide their needs, as I'm at home a lot. But one thing I don't want to happen is to buy one, and realise later to the skunks expense that they are different to what I had imagined. I have heard they are destructive, but are very rewarding animals to own.
> ...


 
we in manchester and have 3 of the little buggars, you are very welcome to pick our brains and arrange a play date:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

animal encounters IS in liverpool  she has a skunk x


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we in manchester and have 3 of the little buggars, you are very welcome to pick our brains and arrange a play date:lol2:


Woop, your an absolute star! Pm on its way hun, thank you very much!  xx





quilson_mc_spike said:


> animal encounters IS in liverpool  she has a skunk x


Thanks hun, will keep that in mind! xx


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

got your Pm... would love a visit. Im in Huyton, i have sundays free from children so that would prob be the best day for me. Be warned tho sunday is a through animal room clean so u will have to pitch in...and i will save my skunk petals litter tray just for you!:flrt:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

is your breeder Seb Miller? If so you will be meeting a sister as thats where my girl came from!


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

con your welcome too x x x we could have a meet up!


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

My nan lives in Huyton  So I could easily arrange to be dropped off before/after a visit to her with my dad if thats ok?

Pmsl I don't mind pitching in, I'm a bit odd in that I like cleaning up after animals :blush: Although that could change with skunk poo!! :whistling2:



Animal-Encounters said:


> got your Pm... would love a visit. Im in Huyton, i have sundays free from children so that would prob be the best day for me. Be warned tho sunday is a through animal room clean so u will have to pitch in...and i will save my skunk petals litter tray just for you!:flrt:





Animal-Encounters said:


> is your breeder Seb Miller? If so you will be meeting a sister as thats where my girl came from!


 
Sure is!  I'll be honest I came across his website purely by chance, I didn't know who he was at the time. Website looked a lil outdated so I didn't think I'd get a reply but he seems like a great bloke, and it'd be fab to meet one of the skunkies he has bred :flrt: xx


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

he is a top notch guy, knows his stuff and is a very good breeder. Im a fan cant you tell. and his babies are soooo tame! His babies are both the distance and price- i had a 9 hour round trip on the train to get my baby! he met me at station and even bought me a mcdonalds! was funny sneaking petal into mc's i can tell you. when you met him tho be prepared- the pics on his website of him in full bush wear i thought were for a promo but they are his every days clothes! he is fab a real ecentric! Love it! I was gutted as with my trains i didnt have time to travel to his place...gutted about that now as my god that would be an experience! if you need someone to come with you to collect then i will! You shouldnt have too long a wait as someone who paid a deposit always drops out (how i got petal) with money probs, recession etc (and i cheeky charmed my girl a little cheaper too!:whistling2


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww hun thats very kind of ya !
You sure you wouldn't end up coming home with more skunkies though? lol:gasp: Although sneaking into maccies for a nice big mac with a skunk in tow and a guy in bush wear sounds like fun :2thumb: I'd LMAO if the skunkie just happened to spray in maccies :lol2:

I could tell he knows his stuff and the trip is worth it, he had so many awesome animals on his website, i bet his homes like a jungle :mf_dribble:

I will pm u to sort out the skunk play date aswell hun :flrt: x




Animal-Encounters said:


> he is a top notch guy, knows his stuff and is a very good breeder. Im a fan cant you tell. and his babies are soooo tame! His babies are both the distance and price- i had a 9 hour round trip on the train to get my baby! he met me at station and even bought me a mcdonalds! was funny sneaking petal into mc's i can tell you. when you met him tho be prepared- the pics on his website of him in full bush wear i thought were for a promo but they are his every days clothes! he is fab a real ecentric! Love it! I was gutted as with my trains i didnt have time to travel to his place...gutted about that now as my god that would be an experience! if you need someone to come with you to collect then i will! You shouldnt have too long a wait as someone who paid a deposit always drops out (how i got petal) with money probs, recession etc (and i cheeky charmed my girl a little cheaper too!:whistling2


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Animal-Encounters said:


> he is a top notch guy, knows his stuff and is a very good breeder. Im a fan cant you tell. and his babies are soooo tame! His babies are both the distance and price- i had a 9 hour round trip on the train to get my baby! he met me at station and even bought me a mcdonalds! was funny sneaking petal into mc's i can tell you. when you met him tho be prepared- the pics on his website of him in full bush wear i thought were for a promo but they are his every days clothes! he is fab a real ecentric! Love it! I was gutted as with my trains i didnt have time to travel to his place...gutted about that now as my god that would be an experience! if you need someone to come with you to collect then i will! You shouldnt have too long a wait as someone who paid a deposit always drops out (how i got petal) with money probs, recession etc (and i cheeky charmed my girl a little cheaper too!:whistling2


We have two fabulous Seb Miller skunks:no1::no1:


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

Awww. It's really great to have it reinforced that I've found the right breeder! Sallie by the looks of your sig you have a fab collection :2thumb:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

bet you cant wait now! well you pm'd asking a bit about my petal so thought i would share on here so all can read. Im not sure my girl is a normal type or not as i only have the one so you could maybe ask others on their opinions. Obviously she doesnt spray but you often see she doesnt realise that and if majorly startled will turn her bum round and fart at me. 

She poops loads and eats loads- mainly fresh veg/fruit and i have a problem with keeping her out of the dogs kibble so she is over weight and no matter what i do she always finds it. She is a home wrecker (so when you come for a visit i would suggest you bring anyone else who will be sharing the house with him/her) she doesnt bother with wires etc her main habit is ripping... she has pulled up lino, floor tiles, a solid concrete floor and all the plastering behind out toilet downstairs. She has dug massive holes in the back of my £2,800 3-piece leather suite to make a den and also as my couch is a recliner decided she didnt like the metal under there so is slowly ripping all the springs off etc piece by piece.

Every morning when we come down if she has decided to spend the night in the living room its like walking into a snow palace of white foam out the couch...hopefully soon she will be finished and we can give in and just sit on the floor as my hubby says its my fault so we are not buying another couch! Erm what else... well her pee stinks and her litter tray is vile to clean...she is very clean tho and will very rarely go outside of the litter tray so at least thats one thing less to clean. 

We feed her 2/3 times a day. she loves chasing live food around and it is the funniest thing in the world to watch, the way she uses her paws and very long nails is very graceful and i love to watch it so she does get over fed the live food some days! she is a big girl at about 3kg and is bigger than 50% of my dogs. 

Petal and the dogs are totally at ease with one another and will happily drink from the same bowl which is nice. Now sorry it might all sound hard but want you to be prepared. She is well worth it tho as is a lovely girl to snuggle. I think she may be a bit more lazy than others skunks as i have read about them playing about with toys etc whilst my girl just sleeps, and sleeps! She isnt interested in any of the toys we have given her and her prime objective seems to be to eat. she is hard to catch but once caught loves getting her full flabby body strokes. She is very easy to clip her nails and is soooo tame i regularly show scared kids her teeth and they go wwwooooow big teeth then i tickle them with my finger in her mouth. she has never or would ever bite any one. 

Thats not to say she is a push over tho as if the dogs try to take food away from her she stomps her feet and smacks them on the nose! so funny to watch. I never really bath her, maybe only if she has rolled in something and she does have a musk smell to her but the same as all animals- its prob her pee as it stinks. I have to worm her every month as the worms are unreal (when i got her seb said he had wormed her and when i did 4 weeks later you dont wanna know what i saw come out! yuck!). 

my girl was tame the day i got her tho so your should be the same. we got train back and she just slept in my arms- her nature all over nothing seems to bother her. oh and she doesnt collect thing like clothes like other skunks do she is a newpaper girl! loves hording them when i put them down for the dogs. 

ok long enough now...any more questions i have't covered let me know. 

Diet wise- she loves sweet potatoe, butternut squash, peppers, cauliflower, brocoli, celery, sweet corn, baby corn, most allowed fruits. funnily enough she will not eat green beans, any leafy greens or carrots! I make a big mix up every few days for all the differnet animals we have and her bowl the only thing left is these. i have even tried putting off a feed in the hope that she would be hungry and eat them but i think she would rather starve!

oh and sorry i didnt let you know about coming tomorrow i have had a manic few days just launching another company so tomorrows a busy day for me. In a couple of sundays (give me chance to catch up) it would be brill to meet and you to see my tribe x Laura x


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

omg i want a worlds biggest post award...sorry got carried away!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

wow your skunk gets food wise more than my 5 skunks get a day :gasp::lol2:

mine get fed once a day with 150grms of food and a treat on top be it a chick, chicken, tuna and other things


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

omg im gonna have to start weighing the food then as i just feed on demand...guess thats why she is a whopper with fat bulging!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

love_reptiles said:


> Awww. It's really great to have it reinforced that I've found the right breeder! Sallie by the looks of your sig you have a fab collection :2thumb:


Heehee thanks!

skunks are naturally extremely greedy as you know :lol2: and inclined to put on weight which can give them health problems. Our female Tinkerbell is very active so it's not a problem but Merlin the male is a lazy boy. They are nearly two years old and get fed once a day, a big bowl of veggies and a topping of one of chicken/cottage cheese/natural yoghurt/mealworms/morios/day old chick plus the odd healthy snack inbetween.Obviously they get the odd treat such as a few bits of ferret kibble or a naughty treat such as a marshmallowbut rarely 'cos of the risk of weight gain and too much sugar is definitely a big no no. Tinkerbell loves to raid the fridge if she is in the house,she has got through SO many childlocks!

they make me laugh when they have just been fed and come on the scrounge with their 'I haven't been fed for weeks' eyes:lol2:
Tinkerbell is destructive, she dug uour sofa out,we had to spend a fortune on a new one. She also took the skirting boards off...for light skunkie entertainment! Merlin never does anything,he is too busy sleeping or looking for cat food to steal:devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> Heehee thanks!
> 
> skunks are naturally extremely greedy as you know :lol2: and inclined to put on weight which can give them health problems. Our female Tinkerbell is very active so it's not a problem but Merlin the male is a lazy boy. They are nearly two years old and get fed once a day, a big bowl of veggies and a topping of one of chicken/cottage cheese/natural yoghurt/mealworms/morios/day old chick plus the odd healthy snack inbetween.Obviously they get the odd treat such as a few bits of ferret kibble or a naughty treat such as a marshmallowbut rarely 'cos of the risk of weight gain and too much sugar is definitely a big no no. Tinkerbell loves to raid the fridge if she is in the house,she has got through SO many childlocks!
> 
> ...


i havent really had much destruction from mine though they love to dig insoles out of shoes lol 

my sofa is an old one which if they go down the cushions they come out the back anyways lol hee hee

mine have a thing for cheerios at the moment so give them a few every now an then sprinkled on their food lol


----------

